# Energy Saving Bulbs



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

About six months ago I replaced two 60 watt LED ( Feit Electric brand) in a ceiling fixture in my office. This evening one flickered then turned bright red at the base. I turned off the switch and it took 15 minutes to cool down enough so I could remove this bulb. I have heard of these bulbs getting very hot. I also had a porch light with this same bulb that exploded early one morning. 
Anyone else heard of this or any fires caused by these bulbs?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Did it turn bright red from heat, or the actual light source turned red?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Idaho Abe said:


> About six months ago I replaced two 60 watt LED ( Feit Electric brand) in a ceiling fixture in my office. This evening one flickered then turned bright red at the base. I turned off the switch and it took 15 minutes to cool down enough so I could remove this bulb. I have heard of these bulbs getting very hot. I also had a porch light with this same bulb that exploded early one morning.
> Anyone else heard of this or any fires caused by these bulbs?


I can only say that I have replaced at least twenty five resistive lamps with the cfls. They are working okay as far as I can tell. I do believe that the worst problem is the installer.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Idaho Abe said:


> About six months ago I replaced two 60 watt LED ( Feit Electric brand) in a ceiling fixture in my office. This evening one flickered then turned bright red at the base. I turned off the switch and it took 15 minutes to cool down enough so I could remove this bulb. I have heard of these bulbs getting very hot. I also had a porch light with this same bulb that exploded early one morning.
> Anyone else heard of this or any fires caused by these bulbs?



Here is one story about that.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...bar-blaze-LED-lighting-triggers-fireball.html


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Did it turn bright red from heat, or the actual light source turned red?


It was red from the heat and stayed glowing for several minutes after I turned off the wall switch.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I can only say that I have replaced at least twenty five resistive lamps with the cfls. They are working okay as far as I can tell. I do believe that the worst problem is the installer.


 
I am a 30 year licensed electrician and during the last twenty years while working as an electrical inspector several contractors reported problems with these bulbs including overheating and tripping AFCI circuit breakers in bedrooms. The tripping of the circuit breakers that for a time the State of Washington rescinded the AFCI bedroom ruling for light fixtures only. I found these to not only unreliable, but disposal of these bulbs is almost never done properly.


----------

